
List of Facebook's cryptocurrency partners leaked - omarchowdhury
https://www.theblockcrypto.com/2019/06/14/facebooks-cryptocurrency-partners-revealed-we-obtained-the-entire-list-of-inaugural-backers/
======
100100010001
If it is going to be permission based with a few ruling all... why make it a
blockchain? It would be easier to achieve the same result by just adding a
feature to Facebook rather than create a blockchain AND then the feature.

~~~
omarchowdhury
Let's see what their whitepaper says.

